# US Passport Renewal Payment Method



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Has anyone paid with a bank draft? It appears you can use BPI, BDO and SBC Banks but it looks like you need to be a member? in order to get this task accomplished, I'm not sure, I found a response from one expat that did this recently but he had to be a member of BPI.

Second payment option reads as follows:

*METHOD 2: Personal Payment: You can elect to pay at the Embassy in person or through a representative once your documents are received. If electing this option, wait for the Embassy to notify you by EMAIL with the instructions on how to pay the non-refundable application fee of $110. The cashier at the Embassy accepts cash (either dollars or pesos) and credit cards (Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, or Diners Club). Alternatively, you may send a representative to pay the application fee on your behalf. You may also pay at our Consular Agency in Cebu (located on the ground floor of The Waterfront Hotel, Lahug, Cebu) between 9 and 11 a.m., Monday to Friday. *

So if I send my passport via Air 21, they will contact me by email on how to pay, how to pay how? Lol dang it, has anyone gone this route of payment and how do I accomplish this, other than traveling all the way to Manila to make my payment...Lol? Why does everything need to be so vague, once you send off your documents, that's it you or I will be stuck dealing with this issue, I hope someone can shed light. 

I sent off a message on U.S. Embassy Philippines Facebook spot but no answer only a response that they are closed and it was after hours, it's been two days now.

Late entry once they get my U.S. Passport the consular section will send me an email, here's the instructions I found:

U.S. citizens renewing their adult passports still have the option to pay the application
fee in person or through a representative at the Embassy cashier or at the U.S.
Consular Agency in Cebu after being notified by email with instructions on
payment. When making the payment, please bring the email notification sent to you
by the Embassy. For specific information on our mail-in renewal process, please visit
our website, http://redirect.state.sbu/?url=http://manila.usembassy.gov/service/passp
orts/renewal.html.

Short cut above doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking at the Passport office at the American Citizens Services page I am reading that you can send them an email. Now, with Social Security I have ALWAYS had good luck and great help when using regular email. They will even call you if you leave your number and request a return call. Try emailing the passport section at this email address: [email protected]. 

If that proves ineffective then I would invest in a voice call to them to get accurate information.
I have not done it this way so have no better info. For myself though, I enjoy going to Manila and even going overnight. So next time I need to renew mine I will make an overnight trip and just enjoy the city and malls while there.

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Embassy contact information*



Jet Lag said:


> Looking at the Passport office at the American Citizens Services page I am reading that you can send them an email. Now, with Social Security I have ALWAYS had good luck and great help when using regular email. They will even call you if you leave your number and request a return call. Try emailing the passport section at this email address: [email protected].
> 
> If that proves ineffective then I would invest in a voice call to them to get accurate information.
> I have not done it this way so have no better info. For myself though, I enjoy going to Manila and even going overnight. So next time I need to renew mine I will make an overnight trip and just enjoy the city and malls while there.
> ...


Thanks Jet Lag, I just emailed using that shortcut, had to set up my Outlook, keep forgetting it's a government office and they only accept through Outlook, haven't used that service in a decade but used it regularly when I was active duty.

I'm going to make a couple inquiries one to BDO and the other to BPI see if they can issue me a bank draft, such a long ways from me, BPI Bank located in Sta Cruz Laguna is 35 minutes and the BDO is 45 minute drive located in Pagsanjan Laguna but listed as Sta Cruz.

I could try calling from my cell phone, I need a new one dang power button no longer works but if I plug it in it will turn on, I do have a google account (call from computer) that will work also.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Thanks Jet Lag, I just emailed using that shortcut, had to set up my Outlook, keep forgetting it's a government office and they only accept through Outlook, haven't used that service in a decade but used it regularly when I was active duty.
> 
> I'm going to make a couple inquiries one to BDO and the other to BPI see if they can issue me a bank draft, such a long ways from me, BPI Bank located in Sta Cruz Laguna is 35 minutes and the BDO is 45 minute drive located in Pagsanjan Laguna but listed as Sta Cruz.
> 
> I could try calling from my cell phone, I need a new one dang power button no longer works but if I plug it in it will turn on, I do have a google account (call from computer) that will work also.


Strange, I use Gmail to the embassy and it works fine. Anyway, I hope they get a reply to you quickly. If not you'll have to call or just bite the bullet and go there.

Jet


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Too bad you can't renew at an outreach. I renewed at a Subic outreach and paid right there in pesos. Got the passport a few (or more, I can't remember) weeks later by Air 21.

I also avoid Manila like the plague!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> Too bad you can't renew at an outreach. I renewed at a Subic outreach and paid right there in pesos. Got the passport a few (or more, I can't remember) weeks later by Air 21.
> 
> I also avoid Manila like the plague!


My sentiments exactly and how I plan to handle my Passport renewal when the time comes so I can avoid going to Manila.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update, I was able to get a $110 Bank draft from BDO today, what they don't tell you is that you also need to pay an additional $5 fee no peso's but they were able to overlook it and I paid with peso's.

Customer care person turned me down and said that I need to be a member of BDO in order to get a bank draft and so I was trying to figure out how much that would cost me to open an account and then my wife came over and then the supervisor brought out some paperwork that mentions they are supposed to do bank drafts and I don't need to become a member... so good deal, could have been some confusion with english? it still took nearly one hour to get a bank draft, they were low staffed, you need to have the address information for the US Embassy and also make the draft out to "US Embassy Manila", the bank also gets your address, phone number, the bank manager looks over your passport, I-Card the works before she signs off on the draft.

So I guess the bottom line is that these 3 banks BPI, BDO and SBC are supposed to work with you and actually it's not a requirement to open a bank account but they sure do try hard to make you open up an account, bring someone that speaks Tagalog or else, bring your wife and kids if you go. My wife mentioned to them that I already had a dollar account with PNB.

I'll give more updates and a full update once I'm completed, I'm down to taking passport photo's but the photo shop in our municipality didn't really seem to know the demensions and what was required, aghhhh... I have that information but I didn't get that feel good, so I'm going to Sta Cruz Laguna to have passport photos done at a larger more professional photo spot, also going to figure out how Air 21 works and where they are located, I should have everything mailed off either tomorrow or on monday.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Has anyone paid with a bank draft? It appears you can use BPI, BDO and SBC Banks but it looks like you need to be a member? in order to get this task accomplished, I'm not sure, I found a response from one expat that did this recently but he had to be a member of BPI.


I just visited the embassy website to look for outreaches and they have a new message about renewals, dated April 1. Perhaps that is what you are referring to but it doesn't really matter.

Messages to U.S. Citizens | Manila, Philippines - Embassy of the United States

I don't think they had that bank draft option when I renewed last or I might have used it. I am fairly certain that most banks will require you to have an account. You can't just walk in and give them cash and get a check. I could be wrong. I am probably going to BPI tomorrow and I can ask my friend there.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

It really is amazing how complicated things become living here. Must be something in the water.
I get the feeling too that like dealing with banks, needing to have an account with one of them etc might depend on the branch you are dealing with. Sometimes employees or even managers don't have all knowledge and can make mistakes.

Reading this thread makes me even more glad that I simply bus to Manila and overnight and get these things done at the embassy when needed. Makes a fun overnight outing for the wife and kids too. Rizal Park is a great place for a picnic.


Jet


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Update, I was able to get a $110 Bank draft from BDO today, what they don't tell you is that you also need to pay an additional $5 fee no peso's but they were able to overlook it and I paid with peso's.
> 
> Customer care person turned me down and said that I need to be a member of BDO in order to get a bank draft and so I was trying to figure out how much that would cost me to open an account and then my wife came over and then the supervisor brought out some paperwork that mentions they are supposed to do bank drafts and I don't need to become a member... so good deal, could have been some confusion with english? it still took nearly one hour to get a bank draft, they were low staffed, you need to have the address information for the US Embassy and also make the draft out to "US Embassy Manila", the bank also gets your address, phone number, the bank manager looks over your passport, I-Card the works before she signs off on the draft.
> 
> ...


I posted the following on another forum that M.C.A. and I are members of, guess he did not have time to check it.

OK just had a conversation with my FCIE BDO branch manager. They had the initial notification on the Demand Drafts(DD) for passport renewal. This past Monday they received an addendum to the initial notification. Which says:

1. The U.S. citizen must apply for the DD in person no representative.

2. Payment for DD in USD.

3. DO NOT NEED TO BE A BDO ACCOUNT HOLDER.

Children's renewals can be processed by parent/guardian with valid ID.

I recommend taking your passport when applying for DD.

Thanks M.C.A. for the info concerning the additional cost of $5 for the cost of the DD.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New procedure*



bidrod said:


> I posted the following on another forum that M.C.A. and I are members of, guess he did not have time to check it.
> 
> OK just had a conversation with my FCIE BDO branch manager. They had the initial notification on the Demand Drafts(DD) for passport renewal. This past Monday they received an addendum to the initial notification. Which says:
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck appreciate it and the supervisor brought that note out so it's something new, sure was happy to get the bank draft.

My next hurdle was Air21 and I was trying to find a local office near me.... Huge mistake, these guys are on the run and their small office spots are locked up, so I called Air21 customer care hotline and was directed to contact the U.S. Embassy Air 21 here's the number off the U.S. Embassy site, same as the customer care rep gave me (02) 879-4747 it took less than 5 minutes to set up a to and from delivery, they should be here either tomorrow or on Monday to pick it up, the total cost will be 200 pesos, I live about 70 miles south of Manila.  :fingerscrossed:

Another note is that you get your documents together but don't seal anything, I think you need to sign the renewal form in front of the driver and I was told by the Air 21 representative they have their own packages. Gonna be ready anyway with padded pouch, addresses just in case.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Update, Air 21 came by as advertised and picked up my Passport package.

You don't seal your package but you do have it addressed properly and have everything ready and already signed. 

The Air 21 driver has no idea about the immigration documents so we need to have our stuff ready, only thing you do is fill out a form in duplicate listing each document or item you are shipping and sign it and a receipt that you print your name and sign over, they have their own pouch or package but I didn't get a look at it he keeps that in the truck. Driver came all the way from Calamba Laguna so an hour north of me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another update on my status, it's been a month since I had Air21 pick and deliver my US Passport for renewal and they do have a tracking service and my passport was delivered a day later.

I called US Embassy, some lines won't connect you to the passport area and they have limited hours for inquiries but I managed to get through after about 15 tries and they had finished my passport but hadn't given it to Air21 yet. It sounded like the delay was the new policy of accepting Bank drafts, I guess there's a waiting period even though its a bank draft issued on Luzon, I'm not sure but anyway the Embassy staff member told me he would have Air21 get that delivered to me, will keep everyone informed and then at the very end I'll try to get all the steps and short cuts and other information posted.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good news I got my new US Passport today, Air21 delivered just a few moments ago and I also have my old passport returned to me with a couple small holes punched through it.

So I started out not being to sure how to go about this and actually with the right information and shortcuts I found it was actually very simple and easy to accomplish, here are the steps.

1. US Passport renewal, you perform this task online, here's the link https://pptform.state.gov/?Submit2=COMPLETE+FORM+DS-11+ONLINE then once you are finished you can have the file saved onto your computer in Adobe, here's the link from the US Embassy passport page, if you don't have the free Adobe version https://get.adobe.com/reader/ next print out the filed out form and sign and date it.

2. Link for US Passport renewal https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/renew-an-adult-10-year-validity-passport/

3. On same page but in case you miss it a more detailed step by step procedure for the Philippines only, some steps are a little different than in the US such as the bank payment, also the bank draft is made out to "US Embassy Manila" the bank actually will take all your personal information and they will need your phone numbers, bring your passport, ACR Card believe it or not because the bank manager will need it before she approves the bank draft. Here's the Checklist and this is found on the above link https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content...GE-NAME-RENEW-LIMITED-PASSPORT-March-2017.pdf

3. Payment method is a bank draft either through BPI, BDO SBC you won't need to be a member but they may try hard to ask you to open a dollar account but it's not needed, bring the wife along, if your bank is another bank let them know you already have a dollar account in a bank that isn't approved yet for use as payment, charge (always check the US Embassy website for updates on cost) but it's $110 but the bank will want another $5 - $10 extra for charges and they want it also in dollars.

4. Photo's, photo size is also on your printed Renewal form and you should read it there's a large paragraph on what to wear and what not to wear, basically don't wear a suit, most photography spots I went to were clueless on US Passport photos because they mainly take passport photo's for the Philippine's but like I mentioned all instructions are on your checklist and mainly on the printed DS82 form (passport renewal form).

5. Mail service is Air21 and this is the only number that you call, you won't be dealing with your local Air21 only the US Embassy Air21 branch ph# (02)-879-4747 they will answer the phone quickly and have your address, barangay, city and zip ready.

Have your package ready to go address exactly like this: 

Citizenship and Passport Unit, American Citizens Services, Consular Section, U.S.
Embassy, 1201 Roxas Boulevard, Manila 1000

I tried to use a package with the bubbles inside but my documents wouldn't fit very well so any book store sells the traditional large brown mail in envelopes they work well because the driver will have his own packaging to the Embassy, but if you want to the Bank will give your bank draft in one of these brown envelopes so? I guess you could use that, just past over the banks address on the left upper corner.

Driver will have you fill out a form listing all the documents you are submitting in duplicate ... Lol and both of you will sign this form you get one copy he gets the other. The fee on Luzon is 200 pesos complete, to and from the embassy. Also one more document you will fill out with the tracking number of your package and you can track it online, it gets to Manila in 24hrs and back to you in 24hrs.

Timeline is very quick it didn't take more than 2 weeks for mine to get finished but like I mentioned for some reason there was a delay due to the bank draft, awaiting payment? I'm not sure, I called the US Embassy and talked with the American Citizens Branch, Passport Division and used the main trunk line the short cut they give on the Embassy website doesn't connect you and it only gives out information, so use the main line it's 02-301-2000 and listen for the short cuts, keep trying it takes a while, took me about 15 tries and only on Mon, Wed, Thurs from 1-3 PM except the first Monday of the month (training) and if it's a holiday, all this info is on the website.

Once passport is handed to Air21 they deliver this back to you and it's quick regardless of what I've read online and they do have brand new trucks, you can call the same number and ask for your new tracking number also, it does change but they do ask you for your old tracking number.

So all together it took exactly one month to get my new passport picked up and delivered back to me, door to door service Air21.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Now you can get your 13a transferred to your new passport.

Chuck


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Strange, I use Gmail to the embassy and it works fine. Anyway, I hope they get a reply to you quickly. If not you'll have to call or just bite the bullet and go there.
> 
> Jet




MCA...I have also had numerous contacts with the US Embassy here in Manila since my arrival almost two years ago and I have "always" used my gmail account...

Anyway...good luck with your passport renewal...and PLEASE post the results of your endeavors so the rest of us can hear what happens and what pitfalls you might encounter throughout the process. I took the opportunity to renew my Passport before I left the US in early 2014 so I still have a lot of years remaining before my Passport expires but sooner or later I will need to renew mine as well.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Immigrant Card renewal (5 years)*



Cebu Citizen said:


> MCA...I have also had numerous contacts with the US Embassy here in Manila since my arrival almost two years ago and I have "always" used my gmail account...
> 
> Anyway...good luck with your passport renewal...and PLEASE post the results of your endeavors so the rest of us can hear what happens and what pitfalls you might encounter throughout the process. I took the opportunity to renew my Passport before I left the US in early 2014 so I still have a lot of years remaining before my Passport expires but sooner or later I will need to renew mine as well.


Now that I have my US Passport next step will be late next month or July (13a Immigrant Card renewal) I've already done this so not a big deal but this time I'll be transferring or getting another 13a Visa stamp placed in the new passport. When I renewed the Immigrant card last time (actually I didn't realize it was getting renewed) I wasn't on any forum and had little guidance but they kept or used the same photo and I had to come back 2 months later for the card, they gave us a number to call on small paper so once it was in I once again made the trip to Manila to pick up the card, they really do a back round check so the main reason why it takes so long, while I was waiting many expats were unaware of this and had traveled from distant islands only to find out they had to return for their card, so something to think about if you live off Luzon.

I already have the downloaded form for 13a renewal and photos so it's a process also with all the correct documents I might make a new thread on that or continue with this one.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> MCA...I have also had numerous contacts with the US Embassy here in Manila since my arrival almost two years ago and I have "always" used my gmail account...


Same here. I use only G-mail and have and continue to use that email account for all business with the embassy including Social Security with no problem at all.

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Late note on the 13a Visa transfer to a new passport, I enquired in Manila when I renewed my Permanent Resident Card one month later after receiving my new passport and they gave me no answer even though all my renewal copies had both passport copies on them and copies of all my check-in receipts... I was left hanging so I asked again and still no response what so ever so it appears that's something they don't do or there's no need, I had both passports and was at their upstairs window waiting for them to figure out where I got my 13a Visa and I got mine in Chicago, but to be fair I don't remember asking in the downstairs window.

I won't travel anymore so what's the use I have my ACR card or Permanent Resident Card and 8 years of renewal and annual check-in receipts, I keep a separate plastic briefcase like the ones used by kids for school with all my receipts and anything related to immigration. I talked with another expat and he had the same message just keep the old passport with the original 13a Visa in it.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Bringing this thread up top again. My passport expires 23 March 2019.

Completed the online application and printed it out. Went to BDO to get USD bank draft. Refused, said I had to have a dollar account with them. Went to PBI, refused again with no account with them. They will not convert Peso to Dollar so I can open an account. Had to take USD from my emergency funds to open a dollar account. Then I could be issued a Bank Draft. All set. Tried to call the number for Air21, recording says call can't be completed. Checked online, found pickup could be scheduled online, sounds good only to find out they do not schedule pickup in Iloilo. Check google and see that Air21 has location in Giasano Mall in Jaro. Drive to Giasano Mall and search only to find that office had closed some time back. Come home, planning to send by LBC the next day. Asawa mentions there may be a shipping place a couple kilometers up Guzman street that has a name kind of like Air21 or something like that(she is not sure of the name, but she sent some stuff to her son in Manila some time back). Go up and down Guzman St. stopping and asking at 8 different places, some help - some not. Finally stumble on to it and it is actually a Air21 and they have done this before for other expats. So the renewal for my passport is finally on the way to Manila. 

What an exercise in frustration. Getting to old for this kind of BS. 

Fred


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

fmartin_gila said:


> Bringing this thread up top again. My passport expires 23 March 2019.
> 
> Completed the online application and printed it out. Went to BDO to get USD bank draft. Refused, said I had to have a dollar account with them. Went to PBI, refused again with no account with them. They will not convert Peso to Dollar so I can open an account. Had to take USD from my emergency funds to open a dollar account. Then I could be issued a Bank Draft. All set. Tried to call the number for Air21, recording says call can't be completed. Checked online, found pickup could be scheduled online, sounds good only to find out they do not schedule pickup in Iloilo. Check google and see that Air21 has location in Giasano Mall in Jaro. Drive to Giasano Mall and search only to find that office had closed some time back. Come home, planning to send by LBC the next day. Asawa mentions there may be a shipping place a couple kilometers up Guzman street that has a name kind of like Air21 or something like that(she is not sure of the name, but she sent some stuff to her son in Manila some time back). Go up and down Guzman St. stopping and asking at 8 different places, some help - some not. Finally stumble on to it and it is actually a Air21 and they have done this before for other expats. So the renewal for my passport is finally on the way to Manila.
> 
> ...


Fred it sounds like it would just be as easy to to to Manila and bypass all of this hassle. The State Department seems to like Expats jumping through hoops to get anything done. When my passport comes due I'll just make the trip to Manila. You are right it's not worth it to go through all this BS being forced on us by our own Country.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Air21*



fmartin_gila said:


> Bringing this thread up top again. My passport expires 23 March 2019.
> 
> Completed the online application and printed it out. Went to BDO to get USD bank draft. Refused, said I had to have a dollar account with them. Went to PBI, refused again with no account with them. They will not convert Peso to Dollar so I can open an account. Had to take USD from my emergency funds to open a dollar account. Then I could be issued a Bank Draft. All set. Tried to call the number for Air21, recording says call can't be completed. Checked online, found pickup could be scheduled online, sounds good only to find out they do not schedule pickup in Iloilo. Check google and see that Air21 has location in Giasano Mall in Jaro. Drive to Giasano Mall and search only to find that office had closed some time back. Come home, planning to send by LBC the next day. Asawa mentions there may be a shipping place a couple kilometers up Guzman street that has a name kind of like Air21 or something like that(she is not sure of the name, but she sent some stuff to her son in Manila some time back). Go up and down Guzman St. stopping and asking at 8 different places, some help - some not. Finally stumble on to it and it is actually a Air21 and they have done this before for other expats. So the renewal for my passport is finally on the way to Manila.
> 
> ...


Fred, these local Air21 spots aren't really set up well or not staffed these guys are out delivering but I guess you could set it up online but I'd use the number from the US Embassy 02) 879-4747 there have been some number changes recently in the Manila area and I think if you are dialing from Globe you add a 7 or if you dial from PLDT add an 8 at the beginning of each 7 digit number. Example Globe 02 7879-4747 or PLDT 02-8879-4747, this is going into effect no later than March but I heard it already started but double check with your provider.

Each bank in question was given a letter to comply with the bank draft request so you'd want to talk with a manager or try another bank https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/renew-an-adult-10-year-validity-passport/ When I got my bank draft the bank manager had the letter but they sure pushed me before that to open a dollar account, I told them I already had a dollar account with another bank.

Always a challenge here for sure.  Late note, it does say you can use other courier services to the US Embassy but I'd get some form of tracking.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Bad news Fred. The embassy outreach for Iloilo & Bacolod are scheduled for mid-May. Bummer. I did mine at an outreach and it was fast & easy. Plus you can pay in pesos. 

March? I would have sent it off 2 months ago!


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tim, The website says 2 -3 weeks so I'm hoping a bit over a month is enough time. Should be no problem even if delivered back to me after the march date as I just keep it in my desk anyway and only pull it out if I have to deal with Phil BI.

Mark, Yeah, I know that I could have forced the issue at the BDO or PBI but it seems that one finally just gets so tired of dealing with stupid people that you just go along with their deranged thinking just to get something accomplished. As far as the phone #, all I got was a recording "this call cannot be completed". The local Air21 I found close to me had 4 people in the office and I questioned about dealing with expats & the embassy, the lady seemed knowledgeable about what I needed done and that they had done it before for other expats so at least I feel confidant they will get it done for me.

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Ram1957 said:


> Fred it sounds like it would just be as easy to to to Manila and bypass all of this hassle. The State Department seems to like Expats jumping through hoops to get anything done. When my passport comes due I'll just make the trip to Manila. You are right it's not worth it to go through all this BS being forced on us by our own Country.


Will do most anything I can to avoid going to Manila. 

The good part of this whole thing is that it is a ten year repeat activity. 

Fred


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah Fred I dropped mine off at the Embassy outreach, and they mailed it from Iloilo-Manila-US-Manila-my house. Total time was 3 weeks. I was just glad to be able to pay cash, and pesos. Made it easy for me.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A.

Do you really think it is wise to send your passport through the mail? What would happen if it got lost? I think I would hand deliver it. I know it is more costly and farther to travel. I am just concerned mailing my passport.

Art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Passport renewal/tracking*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> Do you really think it is wise to send your passport through the mail? What would happen if it got lost? I think I would hand deliver it. I know it is more costly and farther to travel. I am just concerned mailing my passport.
> 
> Art


Art I didn't' want to go through the process of setting up an appointment and then having to travel all the to Manila it costly for me and for me a waste of money and I don't plan on traveling any more outside the Philippines either but a current passport is still required even on our annual check-ins in order to remain here, I was a little worried but relieved it all went well you can use another delivery service.

Also, the US Embassy prefers you send it to them and not by appointment and they process and get it back to you, and the courier service for the US Embassy is Air21 so they have an office at the US Embassy, I used Air21 the number given for the US Embassy only and it was quick, they spoke English, they answered the phone quickly got my address gave me a tracking number and told me when the driver would pick it up I think the wait was two days, driver shows up had me sign in duplicate the documents he picked up and he placed my passport/documents in a plastic shipping bag. 

I waited about 3 weeks and called the US Embassy wondering how my passport was doing and they said it was done and just sitting on their desk Lol... Dang! So the US Embassy representative said he would give it to Air21 and it will be delivered in two days, Air21 gave me my new tracking number and it was delivered in two days and it was the same driver the cost for this service was 150 pesos. 

But hey if you got the money and want to spend time in Manila then it's just a vacation in Manila but then again I guess you'd have to go back to pick up your passport it takes from 2 - 3 weeks they have an express option but I didn't want to add an additional $50 for that.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> Do you really think it is wise to send your passport through the mail? What would happen if it got lost? I think I would hand deliver it. I know it is more costly and farther to travel. I am just concerned mailing my passport.
> 
> Art


The U.S. Embassy has an exclusive deal with Air 21 and they did very well on a few transactions I had, including passport renewal.

If you visit an outreach, for many transactions the embassy uses Air 21 to send the documents from the outreach back to the embassy. Otherwise they would have to haul many, many folders / boxes around with them, without accountability. Air 21 individually pouches them up and gives you the receipt so that there is accountability.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey M.C.A.
> 
> Do you really think it is wise to send your passport through the mail? What would happen if it got lost? I think I would hand deliver it. I know it is more costly and farther to travel. I am just concerned mailing my passport.
> 
> Art


The passports are processed in the US - they get mailed no matter what.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> The passports are processed in the US - they get mailed no matter what.


Yes, but I'm fairly certain they use diplomatic pouches for the PH Embassy to US to PH Embassy legs. Then Air 21 within PH.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah I think they mailed it with Air21 to Manila and back to Iloilo


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> Bad news Fred. The embassy outreach for Iloilo & Bacolod are scheduled for mid-May. Bummer. I did mine at an outreach and it was fast & easy. Plus you can pay in pesos.
> 
> March? I would have sent it off 2 months ago!


Like you, I always try to stay on top of where and when outreaches will be held, even if I don't think I need to attend. You never know when something might pop up that you can take care of at an outreach! And I also hate going to Manila!


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi tukaram,

I know they get mailed in the usa. I was referring to the mail service in the Philippines. Over 15 years I have had a lot of mail and packages not get delivered. I figured the passport being mailed to the embassy in Manila and I pick it up less chance of getting lost. But, M.C.A. says the Air21 is pretty foolproof. I didn't know they had a service there like that.

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Little more info for Art or anyone else concerned about this. As I understand, the Air21 Courier Service is under contract with the Embassy to do the pickup & delivery at a set price for the US Citizens residing in the Philippines. They do mention that you can utilize other methods or couriers to send the documents to them, but make no mention of how the documents will be returned to you so it does seem that they prefer that you use Air21. The receipt that you get from Air21 has each piece submitted listed on it and has a tracking number. The lady at the counter put each piece in a large brown envelope as she listed it on the receipt just to ensure that the customer is witnessing the process for peace-of-mind. Set price as mentioned on the embassy website is P240 for both to & from. This is the price I paid at the time.

Fred

P.S. Now all I can do is sit back & wait till it is returned to me.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> The U.S. Embassy has an exclusive deal with Air 21 and they did very well on a few transactions I had, including passport renewal.
> 
> If you visit an outreach, for many transactions the embassy uses Air 21 to send the documents from the outreach back to the embassy. Otherwise they would have to haul many, many folders / boxes around with them, without accountability. Air 21 individually pouches them up and gives you the receipt so that there is accountability.


I should not have said "exclusive deal". A Filipino family I know just got U.S. tourist visas and their passports were return to them with 2Go courier.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just an update. Received my new Passport yesterday (Mar 12). I was out and about running some errands and when I got home it had been delivered, Asawa had to sign for it from Air21. Glad that is over and won't have to deal with that hassle for another ten years.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just an update. Received my new Passport yesterday (Mar 12). I was out and about running some errands and when I got home it had been delivered, Asawa had to sign for it from Air21. Glad that is over and won't have to deal with that hassle for another ten years.
> 
> Fred


I don't know what type of Philippines visa you have, but is it required to have it transferred to the new passport? Or just have the old passport to show?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Passport Renewal*



DonAndAbby said:


> I don't know what type of Philippines visa you have, but is it required to have it transferred to the new passport? Or just have the old passport to show?


I had my US passport renewed and then just a couple months later I renewed my Permanent Resident ACR card and I asked (PBI Manila) them could they put a new Visa stamp in my new Passport but no answer they didn't have a reply lol so they wouldn't or didn't feel the need to put another 13a Visa in my new passport and even on my annual check-in they take both passports so yes keep both passports the one with the 13a Visa and your new passport and always keep all of your receipts I have a plastic children's briefcase 150 pesos and well worth it to hold all of my Immigration paperwork.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> I don't know what type of Philippines visa you have, but is it required to have it transferred to the new passport? Or just have the old passport to show?


The temporary BI office is only a couple kilometers from where I live, so I intend to stop and ask. Also noted that Mark also has a 13A Visa and what they told him. There was a short note included that indicated it would be best to keep both Passports. I also keep everything together in a large envelope that pertains to my being here and whenever I contact them in any way, I have it with me. Old Boy Scout (be prepared) and Old Marine Corps(be ready for anything and expect the unexpected).

Fred


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Update & info. I received my new (renewed) Passport in early March and yesterday I finally remembered to stop at the new temporary BI Office here in the Festive Walk of Ilioilo. They did make a new entry in my new Passport that my 13A was amended in 2017 to Permanent status so now I have only to carry the new Passport with me if I should do any travelling outside the country and will not have to show the old Passport to regain reentry. I will keep my old Passport in the plastic envelope with everything else that pertains to my being here.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Passport/13a Visa Update*



fmartin_gila said:


> Update & info. I received my new (renewed) Passport in early March and yesterday I finally remembered to stop at the new temporary BI Office here in the Festive Walk of Ilioilo. They did make a new entry in my new Passport that my 13A was amended in 2017 to Permanent status so now I have only to carry the new Passport with me if I should do any travelling outside the country and will not have to show the old Passport to regain reentry. I will keep my old Passport in the plastic envelope with everything else that pertains to my being here.
> 
> Fred


Thank you, Fred, for the update so that's interesting and glad you got your new passport also,  did you send your passport through the mail system I can't remember?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> Thank you, Fred, for the update so that's interesting and glad you got your new passport also,  did you send your passport through the mail system I can't remember?


Mark, I used Air21 Courier as I found there is an Air21 office about 2 kilometers from where I live. The charge was P240 as is stated on the embassy website which included both to and from Manila. 

The lady I spoke with a the Phil BI office said they would recommend that anyone who gets a new Passport should get a new stamp in the new one to eliminate the possibility of any confusion in the future. The example she used was this: If I was to travel to Hong Kong or Singapore or anywhere else and then come back here, I would get an arrival stamp in the new Passport which would only be good for 30 days unless I produced the old Passport which would prove my 13A status. With the duplicate 3A Permanent stamp as the first entry in my new Passport, there should be no cause for any confusion as to my status. 

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

You can always carry your old passport with you, just don't let them cut the page where the currently valid visa or stamps are.

Easier to get new stamps but this is common practice when renewing a passport, the old visa is valid, just show both passports when you clear immigration.

Of course doesn't work if new passport is replacing a lost or stolen one and getting new stamps etc is much easier for the long term.


----------

